# Willard rocks



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Went fishing with my two sons last evening, we had a blast but didnt catch a thing. I had a wrestling match with the rocks tho. As I've got older my balance has got older too. I lost my balance and ended upside down in the middle of some boulders. I bruised my knee, sprained my wrist alittle, and embarressed my ego. Anyone else have a Willard rock story?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ouch!

Never at Willard, but I ate it pretty hard at Millsite on the dam before. I was walking down a large boulder with a very flat surface, tilted quite a bit. The wind had blown some spray onto the rock from the splashing waves.

One moment I was walking confidently and the next, flat on my back with my wind knocked out and a pretty good bruise on my elbow. :lol: 

I guess the noise I made was pretty awful because it brought my wife to tears, thinking I was really hurt. Poor girl.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Loah,I bet no one wants to admit they've fallen. 350 views with no fallen ones. :?


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

One time along the Ogden River Parkway. I was a little sore, but it was mostly my ego that got bruised. It was a nice day, with plenty of people walking the trail. Falling with an audience always boosts the confidence a bit.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I took a tumbler in the Uinta's at Lake Marshall that should have hospitalized me! If you have ever been to Marshall than you will know that next to Murdock mountain there is a boulder field. I was going up higher for a better view and on the way down I tripped and proceeded to do 3 full "starfish" type of flips down the rocks. Luckily I had a pack on full of gear and I have to say the martial arts I have been doing for 10 years sure did help me "go with it".

It did damage my bear spray canister to the point of a faint hiss sound. Having this stuff blow up on me in the past I chucked the canister far away from me. It exploded in the rocks about 100 yards away. On the hike out from the lake I hear my borther scream "run!" and apparently the drift from the spray stayed in the air for that 30 mins period and met us 200 yards down trail. It moved diagonally thanks to the wind. Think of me and the spray as the base's of a triangle. It met us at the tip of the triangle.

My mouth, throat, eyes, and skin was burning. Running while holding my breath and closing my eyes I had difficulty not bashing the rods on trees. The 3 of us will not forget that trip anytime soon.


----------

